# Ice Revolution Films Presents...



## Iceman (May 15, 2006)

Hello, one and all! Real nice forum you've got here.

I'm the Iceman(that's a revelation, huh?), and I dabble in indy film-making. I deal primarily in writing (and will also fill acting roles) and a friend of mine is helping me with the production aspect. Most of my projects (which are comedies, my specialty) are still in the works, but you can keep track of their progress through my website, www.freewebs.com/ice_revolution. 

Working independently of Retro-Vision Studios (my friend's brain-child), Ice Revolution Films (i.e. myself) has just completed its first short, a funky music video, titled "Gettin' Funky With Burger King". If you enjoy the sensation of having your I.Q. plummet, you should enjoy this video. The Youtube link to watch is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf2Yn85tZbI. 

Thank you for your time, I hope to have more to share with you soon. Keep Chillin'!


----------



## Iceman (May 18, 2006)

A second short has just been produced! This one is a tribute to the passing of my dear friend, the Geico gecko. It's titled "Death of a Gecko", and features touching music accompanied by pictures of the gecko himself. Watch the short to find out who killed Mr. Gecko and learn a valuable lesson about toy guns...

Youtube link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IygDgqOnrCs


----------

